# Comment démarrer sur un autre volume que le DD interne ?



## LCT (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté avant la panne davril 2002 par Télémac : * normalement pour démarrer sur un DD ou un support externe, possédant un dossier système sans passer par le menu pomme DD de démarrage, enfoncer au démarrage du mac les touches :
pomme + alt + retour effacement arrière *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Excellente méthode si on na pas plus de 2 volumes de démarrage.
Si on a plusieurs volumes (le DD interne, un DD externe et un CD par ex.), il vaut mieux appuyer sur alt au démarrage. Les volumes apparaissent alors sur un fond bleu. Il suffit de sélectionner le volume qui nous intéresse et de cliquer sur la flèche droite pour démarrer dessus.


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2002)

... sauf sur les G3 B&B.


----------

